# SMS Backup



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So i got my d3 today, i got it all setup put in my sd card, and tried to use SMS Backup & Restore to restore my txt and it says it cannot find the file in /mnt/sdcard/sms backup & restore. But if i use the d3 to browse to that folder i see the files it is asking for. Any idea why this is happening?

On a side not i am extremly impressed with this phone, previously had a DX. I think i could actually live with this version of blur.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok let me ask a basic question just to make sure. Are the caps the same to the error and the file? if its backed up on the SD card to /mnt/SDcard/sms it might not read it, or some other caps in the line.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

its looking for /mnt/sdcard/SMSBackupRestore


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

and that is the exact same as what it is in file explorer


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah the blur isn't that bad at all honestly. Love my D3.

Sent from Droid 3


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So i fixed this issue, for some reason when you put a SD card into the d3 it will mount all of your files in this folder.
/sdcard-ext

Why this is i dont know, there are acutually two sdcard folders in the system. /sdcard, and /mnt/sdcard. I think /sdcard is just a link to /mnt/sdcard though. So today i am going to get all the important stuff moved off the sd to the computer and have the d3 format it and see if it still wants to mount the data to /sdcard-ext


----------

